# Frank Sinatra records



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I have the following records for sale, all in surprisingly good condition, for your listening pleasure, or really cool artwork for your man-cave 

Come Dance With Me
September of my Years
Frankie
I Remember Tommy
Nice and Easy
That's Life

Lot of 6 for $20 plus shipping


----------

